
Wedding Photographer Threatened with Ludicrous $300,000 Lawsuit - uptown
http://www.petapixel.com/2012/07/24/wedding-photographer-threatened-with-300000-lawsuit/
======
CHsurfer
This situation, where a lawyer uses the financial threat of having to deal
with the legal process (little to no cost for the lawyer, great cost and risk
for the defendant) to win a highly questionable lawsuit for his (the lawyer's)
personal gain is highly disturbing - speaking as a non-lawyer.

It's bullying, plain and simple. Carreon is another example, and I'm sure
there are thousands of such threats made a month that we don't hear about.

I think that this is a complete abuse of the power that is given to the
attorney and should result in disbarment.

------
callmeed
I make most my living doing stuff for wedding photographers. I also know Gary
(the guy in the video) a bit—he does a good job calling out some charlatans in
the industry.

Digital photography, social media, cheap equipment/software and a bad economy
have brought a lot people in the industry. They try to make some extra cash
with their Costco camera by shooting a wedding and handing over the files.

I hear/see all sorts of crazy things: no contracts, no backing up of files,
stealing others' images for their portfolio, no backup gear/insurance, doing
unsafe things with babies, not paying taxes, and then lying about how much
money they make so they can do workshops for other photographers.

I think much of it comes from people who don't treat it like a full-time
business and career.

I still get to sell them websites and software but sometimes I feel like the
industry is imploding.

------
iloverobots
Why is this on Hacker News? It doesn't seem to belong here.

------
petercooper
This is probably US Law 101 but it doesn't jive with my UK knowledge.. if
verbal contracts aren't enforceable in that state and the claimant is making
the point that there was "no contract", what is the basis to sue a
photographer for services made under a "contract" the claimant doesn't even
acknowledge?

Separate to that, the photographer's professional liability insurance would
help here _if_ the claimant won, wouldn't it?

~~~
Osiris
Assuming that the photographer is carrying insurance. It did sound like this
was someone that was a true professional though, as opposed to someone that
does photography on the side so I would hope they carry insurance. In fact, if
they do have insurance, it's very likely that the insurance company would
provide a lawyer in the case of the lawsuit as winning the suit would save
them more money that having to pay out a claim.

------
spobo
I think the main takeaway is never ever do business with lawyers. That guy is
not fit to run a lawyer firm imo and he should have his
license/privileges/diploma/whatever revoked. What an asshat ... it's surreal.

But some good tips to look out for for people considering this business
professionally.

Also, I wonder what FroKnowsPhoto would have to say about this ;o

------
tzs
Anyone got a link to a copy of the letter? A nearly 10 minute video of someone
reading the letter is inefficient and makes it hard to go back and forth over
the content--and from what I saw before I gave up on this video, the host is
interspersing his commentary with the reading of the letter, making it even
more annoying.

------
guard-of-terra
Did anyone ever measured the effective tax of writing and signing contracts as
opposed to just doing the work?

It's actually not good, while you learn to write/read contracts you're not
becoming better skilled professional neither you spend your time meaningfully
signing it on every occasion.

